# Swollen glands



## MyMoka (Oct 27, 2010)

My 7 year old female has swollen glands all over. My Vet did a biopsy and full blood tests. Nothing was found. He did give her 100mg of Doxycycline for 14 days. Her glands are not as large but still larger, I think but not sure of the normal size. So my question would be, could my Havanese just have glands that seem larger and be just fine. Worried I am putting her through tests if that is the size of her glands. The vet wants to give her more tests after Christmas.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What led to the vet visit?


----------



## MyMoka (Oct 27, 2010)

I was cleaning her face and felt the glands. She was not acting as if she was sick, just a little tired.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Does the vet feel the glands are enlarged? Why did he give that drug. ?


----------

